# Not getting consistency in my transfer quality



## f2error (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey guys just a quick question here. I recently got the Transpro 16x20 heat press, and I'm loving it. However, I feel like some of the transfers aren't coming out quite right. Some of them look amazing, but others, sometimes of the same design, just look thin and like more of the transfer than should have been got left behind on the paper. 

I'm trying to make sure my settings as far as pressure, heat, and time are correct for the type of transfer. It doesn't seem to matter if it's a hot, cold, or warm peel. These are transfers purchased from Pro World.

I'm assuming this is operator error happening here, but I don't know what exactly I'm doing that is making this happen. 

Any advice is welcome.
Thanks.


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

Call Pro world, they are very helpful at getting you going. Their customer service is great.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Terry, It is usually a pressure adjustment that is needed. Sending us a video will greatly help us assist you.


----------



## f2error (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm really not able to get a video right now. I'll try figure that out. I've tried different pressures. At one point it was so high I had to really struggle to close it. I mean really struggle. I know it shouldn't be that high. 

I know this is probably operator error, and I'm going to keep playing with it until I get it. I've read the Pro World instructions. I've watched the Pro World videos. That has all been very helpful. 

I have been emailing with someone from Pro World too, and I really appreciate all the help. And yeah, maybe a call in will help. If we don't figure anything out, I'll do that. 

Again, everyone, thanks for helping.


----------

